# Butthead Definition



## cravenmh (Jan 14, 2009)

This is a butthead for sure.
I stopped by a garage sale, 2 streets away this morning. I have been waving to this guy on and off for 10 years +. He had an old Pioneer SX9800 (I think) , it was huge and very heavy. He wanted $10. I told him I would be back in 20 minutes with cash and put the receiver in his garage, so no one would mess with it. My wife took my debit card and it took me 45 minutes to get back with cash. The A$$ wipe sold it to someone else as I was late. Good thing he was big as I wanted to choke the life out of him.
Thanks for listening, Mike


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Was his name Biff? :laugh:


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

cravenmh said:


> This is a butthead for sure.
> I stopped by a garage sale, 2 streets away this morning. I have been waving to this guy on and off for 10 years +. He had an old Pioneer SX9800 (I think) , it was huge and very heavy. He wanted $10. I told him I would be back in 20 minutes with cash and put the receiver in his garage, so no one would mess with it. My wife took my debit card and it took me 45 minutes to get back with cash. The A$$ wipe sold it to someone else as I was late. Good thing he was big as I wanted to choke the life out of him.
> Thanks for listening, Mike


ouch, 10+ years apparently 10 bucks was worth more to him than a few friendly waves lol


----------



## cravenmh (Jan 14, 2009)

He is kind of like Biff. Big and not very bright.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

First come first serve. I honestly don't blame him for selling it out from under you. Since you were late he probably thought you changed your mind. I know I would have.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

so you would have stomped on a relationship with a neighbor over $10? your kidding, right? If it was my neighbor that wanted the receiver, I would have told him to take it home. What is wrong with this country???????????


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

We are talking about friendly waves and not friendly hand jobs. Hell I would have gotten his number and gave him a call letting him know what was going on.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, I get it....being intentionally friendly and trusting with a neighbor is _conditional_. Huh? What about if we all decided to treat others like our best friend? World would be a different place. Here is a radical thought: Trust is a decision you make, not a conditional feeling that someone else gives you. I choose to be trusting. Guess what, I get it back. Try it, it works.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I think it's pretty sad to ruin a relationship over and old ass fryaner receiver, there are many more of those out there man. God forbid you got it home and it did not work right!

It's not like he stole your Martin Logans and had sex with your dog.

What if someone came by that was less fortunate and they actually NEEDED a receiver so that they could allow their less fortunate children to enjoy music?

Garage sales, they are brutal.

Chad


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

auto dupe feature


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

It's not like he stole your Martin Logans and had sex with your dog.

:laugh:That is the funniest thing I have read in quite some time. Thanks Chad.


----------



## bball09124 (Jul 21, 2008)

I would've been pissed too. Next time you go to sell your car you can tell him you're selling it for $500 and when he comes back with money you can tell him somebody already purchased it. :laugh:


----------



## cravenmh (Jan 14, 2009)

He would likely sleep with my dog. He was banging his neighbor that was about 30 years older than he. She dumped him.

Good point about looking for the good in people and being trusting. I have tried to live my life that way since my daughter went thru chemo at 5 years old. I meet many good people that cared and wanted to help children with life threatening illnesses. The man who started "Give Kids the World" was in a Nazi concentration camp as a child. I throw most of my change in jars to help chariites from the SPCA to homeless children. Doing good things feels good and it helps me sleep better. It is good Karma also. My daughter has been in remission for 5 years and is making straight A's in public school. I thank God everyday. In my twenties, I was a selfish bastard.
Enjoy everyday and bring happiness to others and yourself. Never leave the house without hugging your loved ones, you may never make it back if some idiot runs a stop sign. 
Cheers, Mike


----------



## cravenmh (Jan 14, 2009)

PS - I would have been more pissed, if he stole my Apogee Stages(before I sold them, like an idiot). They smoked the Martin Logans smaller speakers.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

rockinridgeline said:


> I choose to be trusting. Guess what, I get it back. Try it, it works.


It's been my experience that when I trust someone 6 times out of 10 I get screwed, when that trusting involves money... I get screwed 9.8 times out of 10.


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

> It's not like he stole your Martin Logans and had sex with your dog.


actually with my neighbour id expect him to steal my dog and have sex with my martin logan's


----------



## cravenmh (Jan 14, 2009)

Just don't loan money to a female family member (especially a sister in law) as it always turns into a gift.


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

cravenmh said:


> Just don't loan money to a female family member (especially a sister in law) as it always turns into a gift.


Ha Ha, ain't that the truth


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> It's been my experience that when I trust someone 6 times out of 10 I get screwed, when that trusting involves money... I get screwed 9.8 times out of 10.


Gosh man your gonna get your nibbler back... ok!


----------

